# Help with Overclocking Pentium 4 2.4 ghz



## Jason41 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm new to this and just wanted to get a little help I overclocked my processor from 133 mhz to 145 mhz and everything seems to be stable I would like to get a little more i've seen pentium 4's overclocked to around 3.0 ghz so far ive just adjusted my FBS I have a overclock report and sensor report I'll paste here if anybody could give me some info on it that would be great 
thanks
--------[ EVEREST Ultimate Edition ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Version EVEREST v5.30.1900
Benchmark Module 2.4.273.0
Homepage Computer Diagnostics & Network Audits Software | Lavalys.com
Report Type Quick Report
Computer JASON (Jason's PC)
Generator user
Operating System Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7600 (Win7 RTM)
Date 2011-01-24
Time 17:43

--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4
CPU Alias Northwood
CPU Stepping D1
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F29h
CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 2610.4 MHz (original: 2400 MHz, overclock: 9%)
CPU Multiplier 18x
CPU FSB 145.0 MHz (original: 133 MHz, overclock: 9%)
Memory Bus 145.0 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio 1:1
CPU Cache:
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 8 KB
L2 Cache 512 KB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)
Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 02/19/2003-P4X266E-8235-6A6LW00HC-00
Motherboard Name VIARAMA U8568 (Pro) (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR, 2 SDR DIMM, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio)
Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset VIA VT8753/A/E Apollo P4X266/A/E
Memory Timings 2.5-2-2-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Command Rate (CR) 2T
DIMM1: STEC 1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)
DIMM2: PNY Tech. 1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)
BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 02/19/03
Video BIOS Date 06/27/05
Award BIOS Type Phoenix-Award BIOS v6.00PG
Award BIOS Message U8568R03 PRO
DMI BIOS Version 6.00 PG
Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter XFX GeForce 6200 AGP
GPU Code Name NV44AGP (AGP 4x 10DE / 0221, Rev A1)
GPU Clock 351 MHz (original: 350 MHz)
Memory Clock 199 MHz (original: 200 MHz)

--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
B00 D00 F00: VIA VT8753/A/E Apollo P4X266/A/E Chipset - System Controller

Offset 000: 06 11 28 31 06 00 30 22 01 00 00 06 00 08 00 00 
Offset 010: 08 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 48 31 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 18 88 80 82 44 00 00 18 99 88 80 82 44 00 00 
Offset 050: E8 7C E7 88 C4 85 80 80 EE 00 20 40 60 80 80 80 
Offset 060: 0A AA 00 20 62 99 00 37 44 2D 43 50 C5 05 00 00 
Offset 070: 02 C8 00 01 01 01 10 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 
Offset 080: 0F 60 00 00 C0 B0 88 00 03 10 CD 7F 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 02 C0 20 00 07 02 00 1F 04 03 00 00 2D 92 04 00 
Offset 0B0: 78 9B 10 9B 40 00 00 00 6A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 33 33 33 70 38 32 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D01 F00: VIA AGP Controller

Offset 000: 06 11 91 B0 07 01 30 22 00 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 F0 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 E4 F0 E6 00 D0 F0 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00 
Offset 040: 83 C7 00 44 24 72 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 01 00 02 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D0B F00: Broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless Network Adapter

Offset 000: E4 14 20 43 06 00 00 00 03 00 80 02 00 20 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 E7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 37 17 14 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 01 00 C2 07 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 10 00 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: FF 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D10 F00: VIA VT8235 USB Universal Host Controller

Offset 000: 06 11 38 30 05 00 10 02 80 00 03 0C 08 20 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 01 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 38 30 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 40 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D10 F01: VIA VT8235 USB Universal Host Controller

Offset 000: 06 11 38 30 05 00 10 02 80 00 03 0C 08 20 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 01 D4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 38 30 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 02 00 00 
Offset 040: 40 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D10 F02: VIA VT8235 USB Universal Host Controller

Offset 000: 06 11 38 30 05 00 10 02 80 00 03 0C 08 20 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 01 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 38 30 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 03 00 00 
Offset 040: 40 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D10 F03: VIA VT8235 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller

Offset 000: 06 11 04 31 06 00 10 02 82 20 03 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 20 00 E7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 04 31 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 04 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 A0 10 00 09 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 5A 00 80 00 00 00 00 04 0B 88 88 53 88 00 00 
Offset 060: 20 20 01 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D11 F00: VIA VT8235 PCI-ISA Bridge

Offset 000: 06 11 77 31 87 00 10 02 00 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 77 31 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 44 00 F8 0B 00 00 00 00 0C 20 00 00 04 00 0A 08 
Offset 050: 81 1D 09 00 00 B0 5B 50 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 06 11 77 31 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 20 84 59 00 F2 30 00 00 01 04 00 00 08 18 00 00 
Offset 090: F0 C0 0E 88 20 C0 0D 00 00 83 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 01 05 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 04 08 40 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D11 F01: VIA VT8235 IDE Controller

Offset 000: 06 11 71 05 05 00 90 02 06 8A 01 01 00 20 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 01 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 71 05 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 0B F2 09 05 18 1C C0 00 20 20 20 20 FF 00 B6 B6 
Offset 050: F6 F6 F1 F1 0C 03 00 00 A8 A8 A8 A8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 C0 1B 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 1C 7F 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 06 00 71 05 06 11 71 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D11 F05: VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller

Offset 000: 06 11 59 30 01 00 10 02 50 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 01 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 65 15 14 F6 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 03 00 00 
Offset 040: 01 CC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3F 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


Sensor
--------[ EVEREST Ultimate Edition ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Version EVEREST v5.30.1900
Benchmark Module 2.4.273.0
Homepage Computer Diagnostics & Network Audits Software | Lavalys.com
Report Type Quick Report
Computer JASON (Jason's PC)
Generator user
Operating System Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7600 (Win7 RTM)
Date 2011-01-24
Time 17:47

--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type ITE IT8705F (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor Type Diode (NV-Diode)
Temperatures:
CPU 46 °C (115 °F)
Aux 11 °C (52 °F)
GPU Diode 37 °C (99 °F)
Seagate ST380011A 33 °C (91 °F)
WDC WD1200SB-01KBC0 34 °C (93 °F)
Cooling Fans:
CPU 2860 RPM
Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.50 V
+2.5 V 1.94 V
+3.3 V 3.12 V
+5 V 5.11 V
+12 V 11.78 V
+5 V Standby 4.87 V
VBAT Battery 3.25 V
Debug Info F 3B FF FF
Debug Info T 11 00 46
Debug Info V 5E 79 C3 BE B8 41 49 (F7)

--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
B00 D00 F00: VIA VT8753/A/E Apollo P4X266/A/E Chipset - System Controller

Offset 000: 06 11 28 31 06 00 30 22 01 00 00 06 00 08 00 00 
Offset 010: 08 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 48 31 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 18 88 80 82 44 00 00 18 99 88 80 82 44 00 00 
Offset 050: E8 7C E7 88 C4 85 80 80 EE 00 20 40 60 80 80 80 
Offset 060: 0A AA 00 20 62 99 00 37 44 2D 43 50 C5 05 00 00 
Offset 070: 02 C8 00 01 01 01 10 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 
Offset 080: 0F 60 00 00 C0 B0 88 00 03 10 CD 7F 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 02 C0 20 00 07 02 00 1F 04 03 00 00 2D 92 04 00 
Offset 0B0: 78 9B 10 9B 40 00 00 00 6A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 33 33 33 70 38 32 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D01 F00: VIA AGP Controller

Offset 000: 06 11 91 B0 07 01 30 22 00 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 F0 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 E4 F0 E6 00 D0 F0 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00 
Offset 040: 83 C7 00 44 24 72 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 01 00 02 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D0B F00: Broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless Network Adapter

Offset 000: E4 14 20 43 06 00 00 00 03 00 80 02 00 20 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 E7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 37 17 14 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 01 00 C2 07 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 10 00 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: FF 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D10 F00: VIA VT8235 USB Universal Host Controller

Offset 000: 06 11 38 30 05 00 10 02 80 00 03 0C 08 20 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 01 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 38 30 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 40 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D10 F01: VIA VT8235 USB Universal Host Controller

Offset 000: 06 11 38 30 05 00 10 02 80 00 03 0C 08 20 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 01 D4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 38 30 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 02 00 00 
Offset 040: 40 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D10 F02: VIA VT8235 USB Universal Host Controller

Offset 000: 06 11 38 30 05 00 10 02 80 00 03 0C 08 20 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 01 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 38 30 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 03 00 00 
Offset 040: 40 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D10 F03: VIA VT8235 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller

Offset 000: 06 11 04 31 06 00 10 02 82 20 03 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 20 00 E7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 04 31 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 04 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 A0 10 00 09 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 5A 00 80 00 00 00 00 04 0B 88 88 53 88 00 00 
Offset 060: 20 20 01 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D11 F00: VIA VT8235 PCI-ISA Bridge

Offset 000: 06 11 77 31 87 00 10 02 00 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 77 31 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 44 00 F8 0B 00 00 00 00 0C 20 00 00 04 00 0A 08 
Offset 050: 81 1D 09 00 00 B0 5B 50 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 06 11 77 31 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 20 84 59 00 F2 30 00 00 01 04 00 00 08 18 00 00 
Offset 090: F0 C0 0E 88 20 C0 0D 00 00 83 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 01 05 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 04 08 40 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D11 F01: VIA VT8235 IDE Controller

Offset 000: 06 11 71 05 05 00 90 02 06 8A 01 01 00 20 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 01 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 71 05 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 0B F2 09 05 18 1C C0 00 20 20 20 20 FF 00 B6 B6 
Offset 050: F6 F6 F1 F1 0C 03 00 00 A8 A8 A8 A8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 C0 1B 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 1C 7F 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 06 00 71 05 06 11 71 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D11 F05: VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller

Offset 000: 06 11 59 30 01 00 10 02 50 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 01 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 65 15 14 F6 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 03 00 00 
Offset 040: 01 CC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3F 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 D12 F00: VIA VT6102 Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter

Offset 000: 06 11 65 30 07 00 10 02 74 00 00 02 08 20 00 00 
Offset 010: 01 E8 00 00 00 30 00 E7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 03 08 
Offset 040: 01 00 02 FE 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 80 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B01 D00 F00: XFX GeForce 6200 AGP Video Adapter

Offset 000: DE 10 21 02 07 00 B0 02 A1 00 00 03 00 F8 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 E4 08 00 00 D0 00 00 00 E5 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 82 16 45 21 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 05 01 
Offset 040: 82 16 45 21 02 00 30 00 17 02 00 1F 04 03 00 1F 
Offset 050: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 CE D6 23 00 0F 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 01 44 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 04 40 C1 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C000:0000 U.v.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ......U...IBM VGA Compatible........06/27/05
C000:0040 .................z....E!..o............"..%......PMIDl.o.......
C000:0080 .....3~...........................D!............................
C000:00C0 ................................................................
C000:0100 ....PCIR..!.........v.......NV44A P362 VGA BIOS...on BUILD).....
C000:0140 .............................................Version 5.44.A2.07.
C000:0180 00 ....Copyright (C) 1996-2004 NVIDIA Corp......................
C000:01C0 .................................nv44 Board - p362h0 ..........
C000:0200 ....Chip Rev ...........BIT......G2.....B.....C.....D.....I...
C000:0240 ..L.....t.....M.....N.....P.....S.....T.....U.....V.....c.....i.
C000:0280 $.........D.........00/00/00..........Z[..-\.....\.\.\.]:]:].\4.
C000:02C0 d.j.p..............]]...?.......".......B*.....Pm....(.....#..#.
C000:0300 ....3\..4.4....D..`.ca...D.\04/28/05..............1.....!.....C.
C000:0340 ..C.a.I...........X.......<.......C...h...Z...F.........a......X
C000:0380 [email protected]@[email protected][email protected]@[email protected]`....\...........
C000:03C0 .....u..fa....f`3....fa....C.>....2.......u.........8...t......2


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Keep raising the FSB until it become unstable and then slowly raise the volts to see if you can get it stable. Watch the temps and make sure you're not getting too hot.


----------



## Jason41 (Jan 3, 2011)

I start to become unstable at 146 mhz How do I raise the volts to try and stabilize it at a higher frequency?And how much should I increase them at a time?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The intel P4 was a HORRIBLE overclocker; the temps get out of handy very quickly, I suggest you abandon that adventure while its still running


----------

